

Death to the rubber stamp - amygdalama
http://mathamy.com/death-to-the-rubber-stamp.html

======
greenyoda
This is a pretty good checklist for code reviews.

For another code review checklist that was previously discussed here, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5604291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5604291)

Here's a different article on using checklists for software:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7655018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7655018)

And fans of checklists who have never read Atul Gawande's article on the topic
may enjoy reading it: [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/12/10/the-
checklist](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/12/10/the-checklist)

------
dogweather
My manager at a trendy enterprise SAAS company said to me:

> My code is a nightmare . . . Can you take a look at my pull request? I need
> a thumb's up.

This is a direct quote; I know because it was so shocking I won't be able to
forget it.

A month down the road, I had stopped giving him +1's, and he had stopped
asking for them. The really sad part is what "nightmare" means to him,
considering how unbelievably bad his "well designed" code looks.

Somehow he was able to squeak his group by under the radar every time a
production app failed.

